# In what order should i add these fish?



## Spongeycrab (Aug 8, 2012)

190 gal.

Dwarf Flame Angelfish (Centropyge loriculus)

Dwarf Lemonpeel Angelfish

Maldives Lyretail Anthias (MALE) (Pseudanthias squamipinnis)

3 Barnacle Blennies (Acanthemblemaria macrospilus)

Longnose Butterflyfish (Forcipiger flavissimus)

Black Cap Basslet (Gramma melacara)

Lawnmower Blenny (Salarias fasciatus)

Pair of Clarkii Clownfish (Amphiprion clarkii)

Two Barred Rabbitfish (Siganus virgatus)

Orange Spotted Goby (Amblyeleotris guttata)

Cave Transparent Goby (Coryphopterus glaucofrenum)

Pacific Redstripe Hogfish (Bodianus sepiacaudus)

Yellow Eye Kole Tang (Ctenochaetus strigosus)

Convict Tang (Acanthurus triostegus)

Blue Tang (Paracanthurus hepatus)

Twelve Line Wrasse (Pseudocheilinus tetrataenia)

Pair of Conde's Fairy Wrasse (Cirrhilabrus condei)


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Try to get all three tangs in at the same time, and the same with the angels. You don't want to add all five fish at once, I would add the tangs first, and then wait a few weeks to add the angels. As far as the rest of the list goes, I would add smaller species first and then work up to larger species.


----------



## Spongeycrab (Aug 8, 2012)

wake49 said:


> Try to get all three tangs in at the same time, and the same with the angels. You don't want to add all five fish at once, I would add the tangs first, and then wait a few weeks to add the angels. As far as the rest of the list goes, I would add smaller species first and then work up to larger species.


Thanks soo much for replying wake, so before I actually get the 190 up I have a 55 gal. (just the tank) right now I'm gonna set up. Which fish could i add to that?

Here are the order of fish that would fit in the 55:

3 B. blennies

Cave T. G.

Twelve L. W.

Orange S. G.

Black C. B.

Red stipe H.

Maldives L. A.

Lawnmower B.

2 Clarkii Clowns


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I might personally do the Wrasse and Hogfish last, with the order of the other fish not really an issue.


----------

